# W19.XXXA-Falls



## reinelt (Nov 30, 2015)

I have several doctors in nursing homes that have patients that fall down.  The staff asks for a examination to be sure the patient is truly fine. A lot of the times the patients can not communicate any aches and pains. There are no contusions, hematoma, or any other reason to be seen.  Medicare will not cover this as a primary dx.  Any suggestion as to what to use?


----------



## pedscoder21 (Nov 30, 2015)

Maybe try this, with the fall code as secondary.

Z04.3   Encounter for examination and observation following other accident


----------

